

Belt.io - The fastest way to share - selamis
https://belt.io/

======
jffry
This bit from when I scrolled down, should really be one of the first things
on your page:

 _Clipboard in the Cloud

Belt.io is a central place for storing and sharing simple stuff like text or
links. it gives you the convenience of quickly accessing your data from
anywhere. It is sorta like a clipboard.. but more universal.. with more
control._

------
phaed
Dude, the lack of top padding on the green section is really fucking me up,
its wrong on so many levels. To the point where I can't take the
professionalism of your site seriously. No joke. You should also consider pre-
loading your hover images, or using sprites. Icons disappearing on first hover
is so 10 years ago.

------
gk1
A lot of people are commenting on the design issues, but those things can be
fixed rather quickly. What's going to take more fixing is the value
proposition.

"The fastest" and "the easiest" are so over-used that they've become
meaningless. Especially considering that the alternative solution -- just
emailing something to yourself or to someone else -- takes about 10 - 15
seconds. Cutting that down to, say, 8 seconds, is counter-acted by the time it
takes to download/open the app (is it an app? I don't know), ask others to
download it, etc.

What pain point is this solving? Whatever it is, make that your main message.
That's the fastest and easiest way to your the point across.

~~~
norswap
Takes me longer than that. My typical flow is to email sthing to myself. I
have to type my own email, which is far from optimal. Haven't tried the app
yet though so can't comment on potential improvement.

~~~
gkoberger
You should try Dropbox or Cloud or any of the other existing options that make
this much easier.

~~~
norswap
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6910379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6910379)
I also use the Dropbox plaintext app (can't remember the name).

------
dksidana
[https://belt.io/help](https://belt.io/help)

"Hmm.. I didn't expect to see you here. I'm a bit lazy and so I didn't write
down any help guides yet. But in my defense Belt.io is straightforward. In any
case, if you do require any help feel free to email me at saad@belt.io"

:) :)

------
tonetheman
Yeah their landing page is not great. I was not sure what the product really
was. Even after I scrolled down a bit I still was not sure. The Clipboard
stuff needs to be up higher and maybe a video?

------
blassium
Fastest way to share? Oh, it's a clipboard. But in the cloud. For text and
pictures. So, email? Not understanding the product at all or why I would sign
up.

------
quantumpotato_
Related: clipboard history tools eg. ClipMenu for OSX
[http://www.clipmenu.com/](http://www.clipmenu.com/)

------
marban
Top section of HN for a newbie CRUD app?

------
mahmoudhossam
I don't understand why I'd use this over Trello, what does Belt bring to the
table here?

------
maaku
The fastest way to share... what? I scroll down and it's blank green.

------
dcc1
share what? do i need to signup to find out??

~~~
brownbat
You have to enable javascript to even hear the pitch.

> "sharing simple stuff like text or links"

Not large files (which Dropbox, Mega, and others tackle, but can admittedly
still kind of be a pain, no).

We're just talking moving text between devices, kind of like emailing, but
with fewer clicks.

I'm not sure which users need this.

------
yuvals
Cool idea. Really useful. Good Luck!

------
shindasingh
Reminds me a lot of what "Push Bullet" on Android enables me to do.

------
pscsbs
Looks like Vine.

